# Owners Time June 2015



## Rafter01 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for a Cat 39' or larger, 4 cabin in either Grenada or BVi, for 3-4 weeks in June 2015.
Does anyone have any leads?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Rafter01 (Jan 20, 2015)

We haven't booked anything yet, but have narrowed it down to two. What do you have?

Thanks! we are planning on booking in the next couple of days!

Thanks,

Dave


----------

